# Bogart



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

This is another cat that died years ago.

We jokingly reffered to him as my other cat Misty's husband. And now we say that Misty is a widow.

He was raised with my cat Misty. We all hated his name but mom insisted on it XD. I remember seeing him in the pet shop jumping around and playing with the other cats. My mom always wanted a white cat and after walking around the pet store holding on to him, she decided she could not leave with out him, even though we had just gotten another kitten (Misty) earlier that day. Boggie was a white cat with a blue eye and a green eye and he was quite large and strong. And very clumsy but completely sweet. If he was scared, his tail would fluff up like you would see on cartoons, and sometimes he would try to meow and no sound would come out, just a weird vibration. He was also the cat that every visitor loved. And he was impossible to keep inside full time. If you would open the door, he would dart from no where and run into the back yard. but he always came in when it got dark or wanted food. So we decided to let him out when he wanted to go out because he would hang out in the back of the back yard by a small wooded area.

One day, he was five years old, my dad came home to find him dead  That day, Misty was not her usual social self and kept away from us. It was awful because there was no fore warning and he was completely healthy the day before. The vet suspects that it was a heart attack and said something about white cats having more genetic problems than other cats. He was burried in the back yard where he loved to roam.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Sorry to here about your lost.


----------

